# FREE Football Predictions/ Football Previews - IAMBETTOR



## xbajs00 (Oct 19, 2013)

http://www.iambettor.com

Daily *FREE* soccer and football predictions analyzed by unique system and team of experienced tipsters. Football tips for 150+ Leagues and Cups! 

IAMbettor.com uses its unique self-learning neural network algorithm that provides precise high quality football predictions and football tips based on statistical analysis such as points, goals, attack and defense rating, league standings, team progress/recession etc. 

Afterwards we take into account: team news, injuries, suspensions, importance of the match, weather and adjust outcome tip. 

Our team consists of 40+ professional football analysts and we try our best to ensure that you are provided with the most precise football predictions. Based on our system and experience we can predict the result of a football match with up to 80% success rate.


----------

